# Pet Importation



## lyndsay552 (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone have further information about bringing a dog in to Egypt?


----------



## kim konnoris (Jan 19, 2008)

as far as i know, as long as your dog has had all injections inc; rabbies, and is chipped, and has a passport, that is all you need i think!!
that it what my vet told me.


----------



## lyndsay552 (Jan 17, 2008)

have you got any quotes for the transportation yet? BA quoted me £1,280 but I've been trying a number of other airlines. The only problem being I have to make at least one stop.


----------



## kim konnoris (Jan 19, 2008)

FOR EVERYTHING TO BE PACKED AND TRANSPORTED FROM ESSEX UK, TO HURGARDA, THEN UNPACKED £3,400. {everything is fully insured} THAT'S THE CHEAPEST QUOTE I HAVE HAD TO DATE. THE QUOTE IS FOR WHOLE HOUSE


----------



## lyndsay552 (Jan 17, 2008)

i actually meant for the dog. lol


----------



## kim konnoris (Jan 19, 2008)

Silly Me. No Not Yet. LOL


----------

